# Best senior dog food for small breed dog



## phunkyphat (Nov 4, 2008)

Hi I have a 7 year old Pomeranian who is currently on Wellness Senior Dog food. I what to start rotating other dog food brands so he won't get bored eating the same old dog food. What other premium senior dog food would you guys recommend.


----------



## LoveNewfies (Jun 18, 2008)

As far as a senior food is concerned, Orijen Senior is the only one I would consider.

Why do you feel the need to feed a 7 year old Pom a senior food?


----------



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

My 12 year old Lhasa can't have Orijen senior because she's allergic to Salmon so I feed her Innova Senior Plus. It's higher in protein and fat then their regular senior and has the extra B vitamins I want her to have for her bad back. We just started her on it a month ago and so far she is doing well on it. My puppy keeps trying to steal it so it must taste good! He is suppose to eat the Orijen large breed puppy which she steals from his bowl!


----------



## phunkyphat (Nov 4, 2008)

I did my research on Orijen Senior. Its a top of the line dog food but to high in protein (42%) From what I understand thats too high for a small senior dog. Right? 

You also said why do you feel the need to feed a 7 year old Pom a senior food? Well isn't a 7 year old dog considered a senior already? Been feeding him Wellness Senior food for the last year or so. I was thinking about rotating Innova Senior Plus into his diet. What do you think about that brand.


----------

